# donating embryos



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

i have just had a bfn with fet using donated embryos. and while im heartbroken at the outcome im glad i had the chance to have this attempt as without it i wouldnt have even had a chance.
i think it takes an amazing person or couple to decide to donate. and i understand its not for everyone
and on behalf of myself and other recipients id like to say a heartfelt thankyou to all that donate as we are given a glimmer of hope that wouldnt be possible without your kindness.
sue


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have 13 embryos in SOuth Africa.

5 from my firsy cyle who would be half brothers/sisters to my boys and 8 from my second scycle who would be full siblings to the boys.

I will donate the first 5, and in fact I did offer them to someone who we met on our sucessful trip to SA. she had problem with her cycle and I offered her my first cycle embies, she decided that a fet didnt give her enough of a chance.

My second cyle ones I am not sure, I think i would find it difficult to think that there could be a full sibling to the boys in the world somewhere.


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya brownowl23. thanks for responding so quick i didnt think id get any.
its really nice to know there are people around that are so caring to give someone hope. like i say i understand the difficuly people must have when deciding what to do with their embryos and i think it takes a lot of soul searching.
your boys are lovely and i bet they bring you great joy and wish you all a fantasic lifexx
sue


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

hello,

I'm not sure if i could donate frosties until i was really sure i'd completed my family.  But then, yes I'd love too.  My DH and I had a very emotional time filling in forms allowing our embies to be donated in the event of our death - so bittersweet writing a message to babies you wish so much to have yourself, we were both in tears - but were completely certain we'd want those embies and another couple to have a chance.  

IF is so unfair anything we can do to help each makes sense to me.  

Good luck with your remaining frosties,

K x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hi katerina, thanks for your reply and i compleatly understand how emotional it must be for anyone considering donating. its really comforting to know though that there are thoughful people out there who donated there embryos to help give us something so precious.
hope all goes well for youx love sue


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Sue! (If I shout loud enough you should hear me, I'm just outside Loughborough!!)
Just to say I would have donated our embys but in the end we didn't have any left over.  I also feel very sorry that HFEA wont let us donate the sibling sperm we have left over.  
Lizi.x


----------

